
Fairphone 3+, now with 48/16MP cameras and 40% recycled plastics - fsflover
https://shop.fairphone.com/gb_en/fairphone-3-plus
======
unethical_ban
I just broke my Oneplus 7T. What I wouldn't give for a phone with 10/10 repair
score.

~~~
joemazerino
I remember being able to smash my old Blackberry Bold around and fix it myself
with inexpensive parts. The good old days ;)

------
Normille
Sigh! --another company which makes a thing of being European, but then uses
US English throughout their interface and website.

I'll pass.

~~~
dartharva
They're clearly using British English (check the top-right corner), plus you
can change the language to whatever you like.

~~~
Normille
Just on the front page of their site: "optimized", "colors", "color",
"organization", "awesome"

And someone complaining on their support forum that, even though he's set the
phone language to UK English, various apps keep displaying the date in
MM/DD/YYYY format.

I've heard before European companies make the argument that they use American
English on their sites and products because that is the most used version [not
true, but hey ho!]. But Fairphone don't even sell their phones in the US, yet
still use American English on their website and in their software.

Sorry. It might seem a minor issue but it really winds me up how so many
companies claiming to be "Proudly European" nonetheless present this
sycophantic 'pretendy American' public image.

~~~
rowanG077
What does UK English have to do with EU? Most of the EU doesn't speak english
natively so if a company brands itself as European it doesn't make sense to
choose British English over US English or vice versa. That would only make
sense if it identifies itself as a British company.

~~~
Normille
Ever heard of a country called Ireland? Last time I checked, it was in the EU.
And they speak English.

Anyway, my point had nothing to do with the political grouping of the EU. It
was a geographical & marketing one. The UK is still part of Europe [even if
not for much longer part of the EU]. So, given Fairphone DO sell their phones
in UK [and Ireland] but DO NOT sell them in the USA, why have they adopted the
US version of English, rather than the version used by people in the market
they actually sell into?

Is Fairphone's Spanish documentation & software written in Latin American
Spanish? Is their Portuguese documentation & software written in Brasilian
Portuguese? Is their French documentation & software written in Québécois?

...or is it only the European variants of English that are habitually eschewed
in favour of their transatlantic counterparts?

~~~
rowanG077
> Anyway, my point had nothing to do with the political grouping of the EU. It
> was a geographical & marketing one. The UK is still part of Europe [even if
> not for much longer part of the EU]. So, given Fairphone DO sell their
> phones in UK [and Ireland] but DO NOT sell them in the USA, why have they
> adopted the US version of English, rather than the version used by people in
> the market they actually sell into?

Probably because as you say it is more commonly used. Why cater to small
minority of UK(or Irish) users?

> Is Fairphone's Spanish documentation & software written in Latin American
> Spanish? Is their Portuguese documentation & software written in Brasilian
> Portuguese? Is their French documentation & software written in Québécois?

This a false equivalence. The target is the entire EU not just UK. If they
where only selling in the UK then you would have a point.

> ...or is it only the European variants of English that are habitually
> eschewed in favour of their transatlantic counterparts?

To be completely honest US English is more of a European variant of English
then British English. The US English spelling is just way more common in
Europe then in the British Spelling.

Anyway for me this discussion has gone on long enough. It doesn't matter to
me, I just was completely flabbergasted by someone getting so mad about it.

~~~
Normille
>I just was completely flabbergasted by someone getting so mad about it.

Because, to me, having been brought up and educated in British English,
reading American English is like reading text which is full of typos and
illogical grammar. I can tolerate it when I'm reading American writing, but it
irritates the hell out of me when it's put out by British, Irish, European,
Australian, Indian, etc. English speakers.

